# Swan and Crane hunting in ND



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

Can anyone give me a few tips on Swan and crane hunting near the Bisbee area of ND? I will be in ND Oct 9th-Oct 13th. I drew a swan tag and purchased the crane permit just in case we came across any.

Thanks in advance.

Charlie

[email protected]


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Around bisbee you will probably be able to fill your swan tag depending on when you will be there. But there are very few cranes that stop in that area. I recommend heading southwest around garrisson if you are looking for cranes.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i just thought another area to try for cranes a little closer to bisbee might be around upham.


----------



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the replys. What's the best way to bag a big 'ole SWAN anyway? Jump shooting them, pass shooting??? Please let me know what to expect.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------

